# How to Make Love to your Customers!



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Metaphorically speaking of course.

You have to have foreplay, the Big Event, and the afterglow. Simple.

You can see more at my website, a link to which I will not include here, since some people might take great offense, and we can't have that.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

No means no, dude.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm sure you'd get more response if you posted it here…


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

When you say that you are not going to include your 'Link ',

are you using the word ' Link ' as a metaphor for ' Penis ' ?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

The missing link!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Why not post it here?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know if I would allow a minority of members direct what you should or should not post. You can't please everyone (me included


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!

His link is above in his signature line , just click on that ' new missionary position ' thing , and 
It will take you there . It's just a girl sucking her finger . There is just no truth in 
advertising when using trickery to drive people to your website these days , I expected to see
MUCH more .

On LUBERJOSKS , *we* will at least show you a little PUSSY .


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

waste of time….


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't feel that this post has any value.
Forgetaboutit.
Bill


----------

